# ISO "yummy" bread pudding, w/o raisins



## BakingGirl (Oct 14, 2011)

Anyone  know of a great bread pudding recipe? One without barf me out raisins? I had an excellent bread pudding at a restaurant Kings Fish House, and it was perfect, it was soft warm and not obnoxiously sweet!


----------



## Jaxsmommy (Oct 14, 2011)

There was a great bread pudding recipe on Nigella Feast a few years back...it was wonderful. I don't remember if it had raisins or not but, you can always leave them out. I'm sure you could find the recipe on Foodnetwork.com or Cookingchannel.com


----------



## mudbug (Oct 14, 2011)

Baking Girl, here is my mom's recipe. leave out the raisins.

BREAD PUDDING

2 cups milk
4 cups coarse bread crumbs
¼ cup butter
½ cup sugar
2 eggs, slightly beaten
¼ teaspoon salt
½ cup raisins
1 teaspoon each cinnamon and nutmeg

Heat milk to scalding, then pour over bread crumbs. Cool and add remaining ingredients. Pour into buttered casserole and bake 40-45 minutes in a 350-degree oven.

6 servings.


----------



## SharonT (Oct 14, 2011)

This one is good...  would not suffer from leaving out the dried fruit.
PUMPKIN BREAD PUDDING
1 pound French bread, cut into 1-inch cubes
1 quart half-and-half 
6 large eggs 
1 cup granulated sugar 
1 cup brown sugar 
1 large can (29 ounces) pure pumpkin 
2 cups golden raisins or dried cranberries 
1 stick butter, melted 
3 teaspoons pumpkin pie spice
2 teaspoons vanilla 
Butter 10 x 15-inch baking dish.  Heat oven to 350°. 
Pour half and half over bread cubes; set aside.  In another bowl, combine eggs, sugars, pumpkin, raisins, melted butter, spices, and vanilla; blend well.  Pour pumpkin mixture over soaked bread and stir to blend. 
Pour mixture into the prepared baking dish. Bake for 45 minutes or more until set.
Serve with whipped cream or ice cream or favorite dessert sauce.
Serves 18.

BUTTERSCOTCH SAUCE
3/4 cup light brown sugar, packed 
1/2 cup light corn syrup 
2 tablespoons butter 
1/2 cup whipping cream 
Combine brown sugar, corn syrup, and butter  in a small saucepan. Bring to a boil over medium heat, stirring constantly. Boil for 1 minute; remove from heat. Stir in cream immediately. Cool; store in the refrigerator. 
Stir before serving over ice cream, puddings, or desserts.
Makes about 1 1/2 cups of butterscotch sauce.


----------



## SharonT (Oct 14, 2011)

I have also made this one and liked it a lot, but it's not much like a traditional bread pudding.  Banana Bread Pudding and a Kiss Recipe

The best bread pudding I ever had was at Commander's Palace in New Orleans... it's all about the bread...  there's french bread and then there's French Bread in New Orleans...
Commander's Palace Bread Pudding Recipe


----------



## forty_caliber (Oct 14, 2011)

I've tried this many times.  I've had edible results but I've never been able to produce really great bread pudding.  It's harder than it looks.

.40


----------



## mudbug (Oct 14, 2011)

forty_caliber said:


> I've tried this many times. I've had edible results but I've never been able to produce really great bread pudding. It's harder than it looks.
> 
> .40


 
.40, are you using fresh bread?  that may be the problem.  or maybe your bread is fine but you're not letting it soak long enough.  just a coupla thoughts.


----------



## forty_caliber (Oct 14, 2011)

I think I must be missing the Bread Pudding chromosomes.  I have a green-thumb and I came fully equipped with BBQ, and cobbler genes....bread pudding = missing juju magic.

This is the most successful recipe I've tried so far

Ingredients:

1 baguette (about 24 by 3 inches; 3/4 pound), cut into 1/2-inch-thick slices and ends discarded
3 cups water
3 large eggs
1 (12-ounce) can evaporated milk
1 stick (1/2 cup) unsalted butter, melted and cooled slightly
1 cup granulated sugar
1/4 cup packed light brown sugar
1 tablespoon vanilla
Rounded 1/4 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 cup raisins
1 (15 1/4-ounce) can crushed pineapple in juice, drained (1 cup)

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 350°F.

2. Arrange bread in 1 layer in a shallow baking pan just large enough to hold it in 1 layer. Pour water over bread and soak 30 seconds. Turn bread over and soak until softened but not falling apart (parts of crust will remain firm), about 4 minutes more. Squeeze water from bread, then transfer bread to a buttered 13- by 9-inch glass baking dish or other 2 1/2-quart shallow baking dish.

3. Whisk together eggs, milk, butter, sugars, vanilla, nutmeg, and salt and stir in raisins and pineapple. Pour mixture over bread and stir gently until combined well.

4. Bake pudding, uncovered, in middle of oven until custard is just set, 45 to 50 minutes.

.40


----------



## Alix (Oct 14, 2011)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f10/alixs-chocolate-croissant-pudding-74577.html


----------



## merstar (Oct 14, 2011)

I omit the raisins and use chopped pecans instead:
GRAMMA'S APPLE BREAD PUDDING
Gramma's Apple Bread Pudding Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## Katie H (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a recipe for bourbon bread pudding that will make your toes curl.  It comes from a cookbook called _Splendor in the Bluegrass_, and comes from a chef at the Oak Room in an old, old, old hotel in Louisville, KY. The hotel is now called the Seelbach Hilton and is a lovely place.  The Oak Room is like a set out of an old movie.

I can't post the recipe because of copyright laws, but if you want it I can PM it to you.


----------



## BakingGirl (Oct 15, 2011)

Katie H said:
			
		

> I have a recipe for bourbon bread pudding that will make your toes curl.  It comes from a cookbook called Splendor in the Bluegrass, and comes from a chef at the Oak Room in an old, old, old hotel in Louisville, KY. The hotel is now called the Seelbach Hilton and is a lovely place.  The Oak Room is like a set out of an old movie.
> 
> I can't post the recipe because of copyright laws, but if you want it I can PM it to you.



Yes I would love the recipe via PM! Thanks!


----------



## Katie H (Oct 15, 2011)

BakingGirl said:


> Yes I would love the recipe via PM! Thanks!



Check your PM inbox.  The recipe should be there.


----------



## podonnel45 (Oct 15, 2011)

You can also make a savoury bread pudding by skipping the sugar and adding herbs to taste instead


----------



## DaveSoMD (Oct 15, 2011)

This is one I made for one of our cooking challenges here 



DaveSoMD said:


> *The Dessert:* Chocolate Raspberry Bread Pudding
> 
> Chocolate-Raspberry bread pudding using Challah bread, raspberry jam and semi-sweet chocolate chips.
> 
> ...


----------

